# Best Place to buy Flossies



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce loves Flossies, but they are quite expensive at Petsmart..Is there someplace online that you guys buy from that may be cheaper?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

What brand do you buy? If its Merrick thats nothing! I pay $3.98 for a Merrick flossy as the only pet store we have is the Pet Supplies Plus. And if they are only $2.99 at PetSmart I'll be picking up a bunch when we go out of town next. I have bought the redbarn ones at our pet store for $2.99 and the kids don't seem to like them as much. Just like the Merrick bullysticks! They love them so much but they are soooo gross smelling and the way it gets all stringy when they eat it. :smpullhair: So I'm happy our pet store only has the red barn bully sticks as they are less smelly and don't get gross when they are chewed on. :thumbsup:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> What brand do you buy? If its Merrick thats nothing! I pay $3.98 for a Merrick flossy as the only pet store we have is the Pet Supplies Plus. And if they are only $2.99 at PetSmart I'll be picking up a bunch when we go out of town next. I have bought the redbarn ones at our pet store for $2.99 and the kids don't seem to like them as much. Just like the Merrick bullysticks! They love them so much but they are soooo gross smelling and the way it gets all stringy when they eat it. :smpullhair: So I'm happy our pet store only has the red barn bully sticks as they are less smelly and don't get gross when they are chewed on. :thumbsup:[/B]


 It is the red barn at Petsmart..so i guess that $2.99 is an ok price :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Deuce loves Flossies, but they are quite expensive at Petsmart..Is there someplace online that you guys buy from that may be cheaper?[/B]


We buy all ours through this Natural Pet Foods outlet on line


http://www.naturalpetmarket.com/productdet...;categoryid=178

Last time we bought the case and I freeze them in the deep freeze.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: funny you ask, I was just about to post this. just yesterday I ordered some bully sticks. I have to say I love www.jefferspet.com and I also found a $5 coupon ( oops it's good for $45 or more )

I bought 25 of them , shipping was $6.99 and if I bought one more it would go to $7.99 . I think $6.99 is the minimum shipping for me. anyways with shipping and this coupon it end up $2.04 for each Merrick bully stick. ( sorry the flossy is $2.99 ) 

but the reason I like this site is that I can leave a note to pull the thin ones for sparkey. I bought from Merrick directly and they refuse to do that. they sent me huge thick ones that didn't even fit sparkey's mouth so he didn't touch them. I also chat live with sales. at first it showed nothing in stock so I chatted and she said they have them now and she updated the site in 2 second and I was able to order. I've been getting everything there and they are really good and ship fast. I got blades and clippers too from them. 

so I recommend them for bully sticks but I guess flossy is still expensive.


----------

